# Is there such a thing as TOO many gadget??



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know why I am thinking that there may be too many gadgets in my life today. Nothing different today except I'm at my daughter's house watching my grand-doggies instead of being at my own house.
But the scene is the same just a different house----
I'm sitting in the lazyboy typing this on the laptop. Next to me on the end table is my Kindle, Nintendo DS, I-pod, cell phone and the remote for the TV.  All of which I have used today and really NEED. Out in my car is my X-M radio (I didn't bring my boom box for it on my trip so it's staying in the car) and my TomTom.

I'm guessing there are others out here on these boards that like all the new toys also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A better question for this crowd might be, who has ONLY one gadget--the Kindle!

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No such thing as too many gadgets. I like gadgets that have a specific purpose like my GPS. It does one thing, and it does it very well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like having an iPhone which bundles up alot of the gadgets in one device, I have to say!

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Never!!!

That was my first attraction to the Kindle.  It was a gadget that could aid me with my love of reading.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Too many gadgets would be the ones in the closet that have never been used. I have a laptop, cell phone, Zune and Kindle. All of them do different things and I use them regularly. Oh yes, we have a gps I bought for my husband (who is not a gadget person, but he loves it).


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

The only time I feel I have too many gadgets is if I'm traveling. Getting together all the chargers, equipment and other accessories for the cell phone, Kindle, GPS, camera, satellite radio, laptop, etc. always seems to be a hassle. Plus, they seem to take up quite a bit of room.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

> Is there such a thing as TOO many gadget??


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-110518526845406454


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Asking if we have too many gadgets is like asking if we have too many Kindle accessories!  I will agree though with Lotus about only feeling like I have too many gadgets when travelling and having to pack all the chargers for everything.  Between my iPhone, laptop, Kindle, camera, iPod, PSP, and my TomTom I need a suitcase just for all the chargers!  At least with the Kindle I've cut down on the space needed for books!  At least my PS3, Wii, XBOX, NDS, Squeezebox and the other 3 computers get a break while I'm gone though...ok maybe I have a few too many gadgets....NAH!

EDIT: Almost forgot to give my Harmony remote some luv!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lets see.
kindle
camera
laptop
remote (for tv and light/fan)
Zune
booklights
wii
gameboy (i've had for nearly ten years)
two electronic dictionaries
That's just within an arms length of my desk. to wonder i get distracted from homework so easily


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think you can have too many gadgets, but I'm definitely happy that technology is converging to bring together multifunction devices like the iPhone (as one example). Because while I love gadgets, I don't like schlepping around more of them than necessary. But now we're getting close to "optimal," at least for me:

- MacBook Pro (I could live with a smaller/lighter laptop, but this one's close to ideal)
- iPhone (phone, text, web, email, GPS/navigation, music, light gaming, camera for happy snaps)
- Kindle (duh!) 

We've got a little pocket Olympus camera for better pics (plus Jan's Canon digital SLR for more serious photography), and I'm planning on getting a Sanyo Xacti HD camcorder to replace the bulky camcorders I used to use (and it will probably also double now as my "pocket camera," as well).

I've got a PSP, but haven't really used it in a while - I haven't had much time for gaming since getting _In Her Name_ on the street and getting sucked into KindleBoards! Leslie, it's all your fault! LOL! 

Mike


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> - MacBook Pro (I could live with a smaller/lighter laptop, but this one's close to ideal)


Have you tried the MacBook Air? It's not as feature packed as the MacBook Pro, but it's really great for those quick trips where you just need the essentials and don't mind the smaller screen.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> Have you tried the MacBook Air? It's not as feature packed as the MacBook Pro, but it's really great for those quick trips where you just need the essentials and don't mind the smaller screen.


We looked at that, but we really needed the pros for a variety of reasons. I'm not complaining about them, but it'll be nice as miniaturization continues!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd say if you're using them all, you have just enough


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

As the wife of "Mr. Gadget," I'd have to say "yes... there is a such thing as too many..."


Thanks for making Kindleboards so much fun for Harv, though.
Y'all have a happy weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

You too, Mrs. Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Too many gadgets Define too many!! A person can never have too many gadgets...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

But they can certainly have too many smileys.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But they can certainly have too many smileys.


... and I have hundreds!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Angela said:


> ... and I have hundreds!!


Definitely too many. At least for those of us who aren't uterine-enhanced.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohhhh!!! Did somebody say "gadgets"? Love 'em!! Kindle, iPhone, Nintendo DS, laptop, desk top, iPods (his, hers, ours), camera, sat radio, wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Ohhhh!!! Did somebody say "gadgets"? Love 'em!! Kindle, iPhone, Nintendo DS, laptop, desk top, iPods (his, hers, ours), camera, sat radio, wooohoooo!!!!


Another grown up with a Nintendo DS..............................
What games do you play
I like puzzle game, then I found Viva Pinata then after I completed that one I now play Animal Crossing every day.
But I don't seem to play as much DS now that I have my Kindle.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> Asking if we have too many gadgets is like asking if we have too many Kindle accessories! I will agree though with Lotus about only feeling like I have too many gadgets when travelling and having to pack all the chargers for everything. Between my iPhone, laptop, Kindle, camera, iPod, PSP, and my TomTom I need a suitcase just for all the chargers! At least with the Kindle I've cut down on the space needed for books! At least my PS3, Wii, XBOX, NDS, Squeezebox and the other 3 computers get a break while I'm gone though...ok maybe I have a few too many gadgets....NAH!
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot to give my Harmony remote some luv!


Look at the iGo chargers from Mobility. They have ones for just phones and small stuff and ones that do computers too. All you have to do is change out the tips. Now I keep all my tips and the charger in its bag with my suitcase and I'm ready to go. No unplugging and having to remember all of them. They are sold by several sellers on Amazon and through their own site. Best gadget I own and I have 9 tips for all my stuff.

http://www.igo.com/

I have Laptops, Blackberries, iPods, GPS, Kindle, cameras, Harmony remotes, booklight, DVD players, DVR, scanner, VOIP phones, portable hard drives, thumb drives, and don't even get me started on my kitchen gadgets.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Too many gadgets Define too many!! A person can never have too many gadgets...


I agree you can never have too many gadgets


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

On my DS, I play Sudoku, crosswords, Pogo Island, Mystery Case Files, CSI and a few others. Although, I also don't use the DS nearly as much since getting Ken. We go camping a lot during the 3 or 4 months it is warm enough and I use it mostly then when I take a break from reading.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I want a gadget thats about the size of a cell phone that is a iPhone with a camera, has built in GPS, 160GB memory, works as an iPOD that hooks up to iTunes, can be programmed as a remote control and has whispernet and a slide out Amazon Kindle reader screen (they do make e-ink screens that roll up and slide out) with full access to Amazon and costs under a hundred dollars.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I want a gadget thats about the size of a cell phone that is a iPhone with a camera, has built in GPS, 160GB memory, works as an iPOD that hooks up to iTunes, can be programmed as a remote control and has whispernet and a slide out Amazon Kindle reader screen (they do make e-ink screens that roll up and slide out) with full access to Amazon and costs under a hundred dollars.


Please step away from the spiked eggnog! 

A lovely dream, I'm not seeing it happen any time soon.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

my dad is a gadgetaholic and my maternal aunt also has a hard time passing up a gadget, so I come by it honestly on both sides of my family   There can never be too many gadgets...although I do agree with an earlier post that its a bit difficult toting around all the cords.  I ended up buying a bunch of different colored velcro straps to try to keep them organized...worked for about a week.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Another grown up with a Nintendo DS..............................
> What games do you play
> I like puzzle game, then I found Viva Pinata then after I completed that one I now play Animal Crossing every day.
> But I don't seem to play as much DS now that I have my Kindle.


*Make that 3  I love gaming and found it particularly helpful with my CFS...keeps my brain sharp though I'll admit that I haven't used it much since I got Jinx *


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about too many gadgets, but I'm positive I have the need to recharge too many things, and the power cords are constantly missing.

Who said that all inanimate objects can move just enough to get in your way?  I would like to amend that to say "....or hide when you need them."

Also, if anyone has seen the cord for my laptop, please send me a letter.  

Yes.  The laptop has run down.

~robin


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm not sure about too many gadgets, but I'm positive I have the need to recharge too many things, and the power cords are constantly missing.


AMEN! And cripes, they all look EXACTLY ALIKE.

I now use my label maker to make labels for each of the cords, and I wrap one label around each end of the cord, so I know what to plug into the gadget, and which plug I can safely pull when I need the outlet.

I keep the cords now in a hanging shoe file in the closet so I can see what I have. My biggest problem is I'm too lazy to unplug them from the many Squids I have, so I am still hunting for them on the floor.

If you need a power strip for your stuff, get a Squid, they are the best. No more struggling to jam transformers together. I bought mine from Staples where they were cheaper, and they do come in several different types (surge suppressor, that sort of thing), so get the cheapest one for your needs.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


>


That is cool. It looks like it would travel better than power strips. I'll have to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> That is cool. It looks like it would travel better than power strips. I'll have to look into that. Thanks.


Too heavy for travel... I got my husband one of these for travel, it's nice and compact:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Too heavy for travel... I got my husband one of these for travel, it's nice and compact:


That looks interesting, too. I need the other one. Travel to me, is moving every 3 months. I am always looking for way to simplify and move less.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> AMEN! And cripes, they all look EXACTLY ALIKE.
> 
> I now use my label maker to make labels for each of the cords, and I wrap one label around each end of the cord, so I know what to plug into the gadget, and which plug I can safely pull when I need the outlet.
> 
> ...


I think I saw this at walmart yesterday?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I think I saw this at walmart yesterday?


Are you sure you didn't see it in "The Creature from the Black Lagoon"? seriously, I'll have to check that out. Finally trap those power cords where I can see them.

~robin


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine from Amazon a couple of years ago. It is fantastic. Mine had a master switch so I can turn off all the vampire chargers when I'm not using them.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1229612266/ref=sr_nr_i_0?ie=UTF8&rs=&keywords=power%20squid&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Apower%20squid%2Ci%3Aelectronics


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Lets see I and my husband own:

3 PCs (2 build for games , 1 for work)
1 lap top
1 mac (for work)
2nd gen ipod
1st gen zune
ds lite
psp
ps2
ps3
xbox
xbox 360
wii
hd tivo
blu ray player
my beloved Phoebe

and I got my husband a TonTon gps from amazon. Tooooooooo many gadgets!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have one desk top computer and one kindle.  I'm beginning to feel deprived (depraved?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I have one desk top computer and one kindle. I'm beginning to feel deprived (depraved?)


"I'm depraved on account I'm deprived" from _West Side Story_

Betsy


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

There is no such thing as too many gadgets (or too much chocolate  ).  I have:

Kindle (always first on the list)
Digital camera
3rd gen iPod
iPod shuffle
Motorola Q cell phone
Toshiba laptop
Dell desktop
Dell laptop (work computer)
DLP 50" HDTV
4 other TVs
Wireless router for cable internet
3 VCRs
4 DVD players
Wii
NES
Super NES

I plan to add a 32GB iTouch to the collection in the spring.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's see, I have the following gadgets:

One Kindle. 
Two Mac computers-- an IMac and a Macbook
One Sony Vio laptop which is soon to go to a good home
Three Ipods
A GPS system which I bought to use on a long drive I had planned and which I didn't do. This will probably go to one of my sons
Two cameras. One is small and lives in my purse. The other is not small.
A set of noise-suppressing earphones which stay in my suitcase and are used on plane trips
A pedometer which is attached to my sock on my right leg. {Since I have a limp on my left side, this is the only place it will record steps reasonably accurately}
A cell phone

Patricia


----------

